
What is π? (and while we're at it, what's e?) - guiambros
https://affinemess.quora.com/What-is-math-pi-math-and-while-were-at-it-whats-math-e-math?share=1
======
kristianp
looks like an 'n' to me: [http://imgur.com/gBcM0wD](http://imgur.com/gBcM0wD)

